# Mailserver - per Domain eine extra IP



## Markus (30. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

ich arbeite bei einem kleinen örtlichen Provider und wir möchten ISP-Config für Mail und DNS benutzen.

Meine Frage dazu:

Ist es möglich ISP-Config so zu konfigurieren, dass die einzelnen Mail-Domains mit unterschiedlichen zugewiesenen IP's raussenden und die Mailbox aber auf dem Hauptserver liegt, so dass sich die Kunden ganz normal am Webmail anmelden können?


Ein Beispiel:

der Mail-Server hat die IP 1.1.1.1. Auf diesem liegen die Domains example.com und example1.com und es läuft Roundcubemail als Webmailer.

Nun sollte example.com jedoch mit der IP 2.2.2.2 Mails versenden und example1.com mit der IP 3.3.3.3.

Die User von example.com und example1.com sollten aber ganz normal ihre Mails auf dem Mail-Server mit der IP 1.1.1.1 abrufen können.


Oder habt ihr vielleicht eine bessere Möglichkeit das ganze zu realisieren?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Till (2. Okt. 2013)

Warum willst Du denn emails über unterschiedliche IP's raussenden? Normalerweise kommuniziert ein mailserver für alle Domains nur über seine haupt-IP, denn er meldet sich sowieso mit dem Hostnamen des Servers.


----------



## Markus (5. Okt. 2013)

*...*

Es sollen unterschiedliche Domains mit unterschiedlichen IP's raussenden. Der Grund dafür ist, wenn jemand Spam oder sonstigen Mist wegsendet und irgendwo Blackgelistet wird, andere Kunden mit ihren Domains nicht davon betroffen sind.


----------



## mk3 (7. Okt. 2013)

Zitat von Markus:


> Es sollen unterschiedliche Domains mit unterschiedlichen IP's raussenden. Der Grund dafür ist, wenn jemand Spam oder sonstigen Mist wegsendet und irgendwo Blackgelistet wird, andere Kunden mit ihren Domains nicht davon betroffen sind.


Verständlich aber in solchen Fällen lässt man sich im Vorfeld von den großen Providern whitelisten und baut lokal Sicherungen ein die den Nutzern erlauben z.B. maximal 100 Mails am Tag zu versenden.


----------



## florian030 (11. Okt. 2013)

Man kann recht einfach Mails mit Postfix für einzelne Domains nur über IPv4 oder IPv6 verschicken, in dem gezielt inet_protocols gesetzt wird. Das könnte auch für die entsprechenden smtp_bind_address funktionieren.


----------

